# Gene Cafe Coffee Roaster (with reserve)



## bronc

Here's the link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENIE-CAFE-COFFEE-BEAN-ROASTER-/290882409889?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Food_SM&hash=item43b9f155a1&ssPageName=RSS:B:SHOP:GB:101

Might turn out to be a bargain even though there is a reserve price.


----------



## aphelion

Interesting, nice machine..I wonder why its been photographed on a pavement??

Perhaps it got thrown out of a window?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

bronc said:


> Here's the link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENIE-CAFE-COFFEE-BEAN-ROASTER-/290882409889?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Food_SM&hash=item43b9f155a1&ssPageName=RSS:B:SHOP:GB:101
> 
> Might turn out to be a bargain even though there is a reserve price.


Bella Barista sell the Gene roaster for £329.00 which includes the revised chaff collector which the above one doesn't have. The revised bigger chaff collector costs £69.00 from BB. Would want to know how old the roaster is. Don't know when, but earlier models were sold with 230v rated heater elements which burned out more quickly with UK voltage. Later models are specked for UK voltage. If it's a 240v model, might be worth a punt around £200??


----------



## ronsil

The Systemic Kid said:


> Would want to know how old the roaster is. Don't know when, but earlier models were sold with 230v rated heater elements which burned out more quickly with UK voltage. Later models are specked for UK voltage. If it's a 240v model, might be worth a punt around £200??


Exactly correct problem models were pre 2007- Out of interest I have asked those very questions of the vendor. Awaiting reply which I will post.


----------



## Maidop

Hands off people... this baby's mine


----------



## bubbajvegas

That's the only problem with the deals forum,everyone sees it,now instead of someone getting a bargain roaster the sellers gonna have 10 enthusiasts fighting over it


----------



## bubbajvegas

3 hrs ago no watchers,now 16


----------



## The Systemic Kid

bubbajvegas said:


> 3 hrs ago no watchers,now 16


17 now, but don't worry, I've got one so I am only curious!!


----------



## sjenner

I will insert the qualifier that it is not something that I would be interested in, but those interested, could always start a "ring"...


----------



## ronsil

Just had an email from the vendor:

"its a year or so old, yes have owned from new and its 240v"

If that's the case could be a good deal for someone.

Good hunting people!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

ronsil said:


> Just had an email from the vendor:
> 
> "its a year or so old, yes have owned from new and its 240v"
> 
> If that's the case could be a good deal for someone.
> 
> Good hunting people!


Fight!


----------



## Jason1wood

I'm all over this too!!! Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Seriously, hope it goes to a forum member. But it may go for silly money - don't come up often. Recall one going for £275 a few months back and it had the bigger chaff collector.


----------



## Maidop

There has to be a civilised way to settle this... How about the newest member of the forum gets it?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Maidop said:


> There has to be a civilised way to settle this... How about the newest member of the forum gets it?


Who would that be!







:act-up:


----------



## 4085

It will go for silly money by a numpty who knows nothing about them. Go and buy a new one, get a 12 month guarantee because you are going to keep it a long time as you learn to roast.

What I am going to say now, is bound to offend dozens of you ...but........I cannot see the point of buying beans from the majority of roasters. You see loads of comments about how fantastic so and so's beans are.....REALLY!!! You, with a bit of practice can churn out stuff just as good as they can. Once you start home roasting, you will never look back. It is a natural process to roast your own, and no matter what your domestic situation, you can adapt home roasting to suit your flat/ home etc.


----------



## Maidop

Extra freebies? Ooh! What should I ask for?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

See it went for £215.00 - hope it went to someone on the forum.


----------



## bronc

Ended at 215. Did anyone of you get it?


----------



## 4085

Tell you what, my roaster is 4 years old. had some hammer but will clean up well. I am tempted to chuck it on ebay, get £200 and bu a new one. Why? Because I can save £200 difference in 12 months of saving roasting my own against buying.

I have just bought 24 kilos of beans for £130. A kilo of anyone's roasted beans, including postage is going to be £25. £25 x 24 is £600 minus £130 is £470. That is a saving of £470 on a very conservative estimate. You do the maths on your favourite bean! Also, go to Hasbean, and compare the cost of greens to roasted then compare the cost of greens on the bulk buy. Yes yes yes, the bulk buy restricts you to whatever the current crop is.....build me a wall and I will climb over it!

You need to get into home roasting. Without doing that, you are all, seriously missing a trick. Compare it to going to the supermarket and buying a tv chefs own brand of microwave meal. All you are doing is reheating the gunge they give you!


----------



## bronc

I am very tempted to buy a Gene because the popcorn roasters are really difficult to work with. There is also no place from which I can buy specialty coffee in Bulgaria so that's the only way I can get it. Unfortunately, I won't have anu spare money until June-July so I'm stuck with the Turbo Crazy for now.









P.S. dfk41 if you think of selling it some time in the future, please have me in mind..







Thanks!


----------



## bronc

There is a topic about it in the "Deals" section


----------



## Glenn

Merged threads - now resides here


----------



## Maidop

Where did you get your beans? Seems like exceptional value.


----------



## 4085

bellabarista.co.uk

check their website for links to join the Greens Club, and when they have these special offers on, you are alerted


----------



## The Systemic Kid

dfk41 said:


> bellabarista.co.uk
> 
> check their website for links to join the Greens Club, and when they have these special offers on, you are alerted


Second that - tempted by the 12 kilo offer but decided I wanted to do my own pick and mix - choice is excellent. Get them while you can.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

dfk41 said:


> bellabarista.co.uk
> 
> check their website for links to join the Greens Club, and when they have these special offers on, you are alerted


David, can you give a bit more info about where the link to the Greens Club is on the BB site - I can't see it. Thanks.


----------



## 4085

Patrick, I have had a look and I think you need to do 2 things. Firstly, join the BB site. Just click on the login/regster button and join, and by doing that, it will give you access to that side such as the Wiki and also mean you get the newsletters and emails alerting you to offers........or, go to the home page and click on coffee greens then bulk purchase and the offers are there. I think the Greens Club as such is no longer there, but I have been a member for ages and probably missed its demise somewhere along the way!


----------



## Geordie Boy

It's also worth noting that the bulk buy offers at BB sell out very quickly (within a day or two) and appear generally every 3 months so you really have to be on the ball when they come available.


----------



## ronsil

The 'greens club' was started some years ago on 'Coffeetime' (now demised). I & others assisted in getting the ordered beans out to members. The greens were selected by the owner of the said forum & we enjoyed some very good coffee at very good prices.

However as more people became interested it really became too much work so the Site owner persuaded BB to import the beans & do the distribution.

This is what happens nowadays & DC the original forum owner still selects & tests the quality for BB. The 'greens club' name lingers on within BB marketing


----------



## The Systemic Kid

ronsil said:


> The original forum owner still selects & tests the quality for BB. The 'greens club' name lingers on within BB marketing


That's what Claudette at BB told me when I ordered a shedload of greens on Friday. Long may it continue.


----------



## Maidop

Could we set up a topic here so that when they're in stock and someone notices they can post and let the rest of us know?


----------



## oop north

Just to add I bought 20kg from the BB bulk buy in late April/early May and have been roasting merrily (Using Gene acquired from same source). Got through 4kg so far (including the 1kg provided with the Gene) and enjoying it. Not sure if I will stick solely with bulk buy in future but it's a great starting point and helps the man maths required to justify purchase of the roaster!

I was buying roast beans from Booths (northern Waitrose, sort of) at about £14 per kilo. The loss of mass on roasting (250g of green bean is giving me 200-210 roasted) means I am saving roughly £6 per kilo and getting something fresher, and at my choice of colour (more or less!) and enjoying therapeutic benefit from watching the beans tumble round!


----------

